# The Meatrix



## willkat98 (Nov 18, 2005)

http://www.themeatrix.com/


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

Chicago Bill,
      Good site! If one has ever been to one of those comercial operations sites, he can really appreciate this link. When we can, I think it's great to be able to support our local farmers. We may have to pay a little more but the quality is so much better!

Fl Bill


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 19, 2005)

I didnt mean it as a political statement.

someone sent it to me, and I found it kinda funny (not the message, the messenger).

Oops

Leo and Moofius


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

My youngest daughter showed me this site as "her" argument for becoming a Vegetarian.  :roll: She didn't following the link to find out what "Free-ranging" was about so we took a field trip out to a friends farm. She is no longer a vegetarian and she is one of my biggest "rib" fans. :D


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Chi Bill you are to be commended for posting this URL! It is a great aguement for supporting the family farm and against the "meat mills" that provide our meat products today.
I raise (and hunt)  a good deal of my own meat and barter with friends and others for similar and like products and I swear that I am healthier than when I was consuming the druggy meats of the supermarket.
I also realize that you were not intending this posting as a political or social statement. But it certainly hits home for some of us!
Thanks!
Monty


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks Monty

I also try and buy from independent grocers as much as possible.  We need to keep the mom and pops around.  One of them, Michaels, has 1/2 his store designated for fruits and veggies, and he has the best organic selection around.

unfortunately, it shares a parking lot with the devil (Wally World)


----------



## monty (Nov 20, 2005)

Chi Bill, check out www.vermontfresh.net just for info. I think you will like the concept and appreciate that I ascribe to their program! As for Wally World, well, you know. (Don't want to get political!)
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 20, 2005)

Yep Wally's World "Stack it deep and sell it cheap"


----------



## coyotewrw (Nov 27, 2005)

When I saw that scene in The Matrix, where Neo looks down from his pod to see the thousands of other pods, the first thing I thought was " hey, it's a factory farm!".

Imho, we should know what we're eating and understand that it takes life - animal OR plant - to sustain life, and appreciate that sacrifice.

BTW - what the heck is Wally World?
edit - nevermind, just figured it out :P


----------



## dan-0 (Dec 15, 2005)

I want to thank ya'll for posting the meatrix; the factory farms really dont care about the animal or the condition that they are raised in becuase they have a huge monopoly that kills the small family farms.
   I just wanted to let everybody out there know that we run a small family farm in Haddock, Ga where we raise all natural pastured poultry which are raised outside and butchered by hand-not by a machine that causes e. coli, and they are defently not put in a chilll tank which has a fecal sludge of at least 3 inches at the minimum. This fecal sludge is what the liquid "cook out weight" really is. becuase of being in this tank the slaughter houses often give as many as 40 clorine baths to the meat to help get the sludge out of the meat.  
I just want to say that we are offering supperor range-fed chicken-and we can ship-although it will not be cheap, or you can come out to the farm and pick it right up.


you can contact Our Fathers Farm at: 478-932-0187

Our fathers farm
631 Haddock Dr.
Haddock Ga
31033


----------



## dan-0 (Dec 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention-dont pay the often exorbent prices for the "oganic Chicken commonly found at the store. IF they dont say pastured or free range then they are STILL RAISED IN CHICKEN HOUSES. They just feed them organic feed and the USDA Stamps it as "organic". I will admit it is a step in the right way but what ever good they do is soon taked away in the commercial butchering process.


----------



## monty (Dec 15, 2005)

Dan-O,
    Thanks for stopping by the best smoking meat forum on the net. Here you will find all sorts of folks who have different talents at different levels. I raise food animals humanely and with deep respect for my personal use and also give away a great deal to those who really need it. Anonymously, I might add.  I also raise veggies and herbs.
     While this site is not meant to make political or social statements I am sure that I can make a collective statement that we agree with you in spirit and principal!
     Please drop into the "Roll Call" section and introduce yourself to almost four hundred wonderful people!
Monty


----------



## coyotewrw (Dec 15, 2005)

Just want to second srmonty's sentiments and say "good for you" to Dan-O. Welcome!


----------

